# مالفرق بين هندسة التصنيع او هندسة الأنتاج او الهندسة الصناعيه ؟؟



## م.مهدي (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

مالفرق بين هندسة التصنيع او هندسة الأنتاج او الهندسة الصناعيه ؟؟

هل لكل منهم مجال معين او الجميع عباره عن تخصص معين مع اختلاق المسميات فقط ؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم لا اعتقد ان هذه المسميات هي لاختلاق المسميات فقط لكننا في الوطن العربي لا توجد لدينا صناعات بمعنى الكلمة لذا غالبا لا نحتاج لتخصصات دقيقة فتتشابه و تختلط علينا هذه المسميات، و لمزيد من التوضيح بامكانك الخول الى المواضيع ادناه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8345

أو 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19261


----------



## م.مهدي (3 مايو 2007)

الف شكر عزيزي على التوضيح والرد ,,

انا تخصصي هندسة تصنيع ..
Manufacturing Engineering .. بس تفاجأت بالمسميات وحبيت اعرف اذا كان في فروق وايش هي بالضبط حتى نستفيد ..

وشكرا


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

سؤال مهم و لكن احد استاذتى فى الجامعة أكد جملة و تفصيلا ان هذه مجرد مسميات فمثلا مصطلح الهندسة الصناعية هو مصطلح امريكى اما هندسة الانتاج ورثناها عن الدول الاشتراكية


----------



## م.مهدي (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للإفادة ,,

تحيااااااتي


----------



## leedoeng (15 يونيو 2007)

هندسة التصنيع هى اوسع واشمل مع احترامى لجميع الاراء السابقة لكن بكل صدق طالب هندسة التصنيع يدرس فى الجامعة مواد اكثر من هندسة الانتاج وهم حوالى من 5 الى 6 مواد وهى التى تجعل هناك فرق شاسع بين القسمين مع ملا حظة ان بعض الست مواد هذه يكون فى قسم الانتاج وتكون مواد اختيارية ونادرا ما يختارها الطلبة ومنهم مادة يوجد 3 اساتذة فقط هم الملمين بها فى مصرواعتقد ايضا فى الوطن العربىومهندس التصنيع اذا درس 4 موادمن قسم الالكترونيات الصناعية يصبح مهندس ميكاترونكس


----------



## leedoeng (15 يونيو 2007)

هندسة التصنيع تنقسم الى ثلاث شعب وتدرس جميعها لطالب التصنيع وعليه ان يحدد ميوله بعد التخرج اى تكون له مطلق الحرية وميزة التعددية فى التخصص فى احداهما لانهم متقاربين ومكملين لبعضهم لكن الحياة العملية تتيح له ان يعمل فى احدى المجالات التى يختارها لان عدم الاستقرار يدل على التخلف لكنه بسهولة جدا يحدد مجاله ويصقله ببعض الدورات التدريبية وغالبا ما تكون هذه الدورات منحة من الشركة التى التحق للعمل بها بعد اجتيازه اختبارات الالتحاق بها


----------



## leedoeng (15 يونيو 2007)

هندسة التصنيع تشتمل على :-
1-هندسة الانتاج وتصميم النظم الميكانيكية
2-هندسة ادارية والتحكم فى الجودة
3-هندسة الصيانة الوقائية


----------



## م.مهدي (16 يونيو 2007)

شكرااااااا على التفاعل وابداء الآراء وافادتنا من خبرتكم اعزائي المهندسين ..

تحياتي


----------



## amr_said53 (16 يونيو 2007)

can anyone show the detailed difference


----------



## خالد1390 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام علليكم
حسب علمي ان مفهوم الهندسة الصناعية اعم واشمل وانها تتضمن فرعين
1-هندسة الانتاج (التصنيع)
2-هندسة الادارة(النظم)


----------



## مهندس خبير (29 نوفمبر 2007)

خالد1390 قال:


> السلام علليكم
> حسب علمي ان مفهوم الهندسة الصناعية اعم واشمل وانها تتضمن فرعين
> 1-هندسة الانتاج (التصنيع)
> 2-هندسة الادارة(النظم)



نعم هذا هو الصحيح. فلقد قال لنا ذلك بروفسور في الهندسة الصناعية أيام ما كنا ندرس في الجامعة الهندسة الصناعية.


----------



## خالد1390 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ايها المهندس الخبير وزادك خبرة


----------

